# No Audio on DVDs - but CDs work.....



## tobyson (Oct 2, 2008)

Hi There - We have an ongoing issue, and need to figure it out once and for all!

All of a sudden - the audio does not work when we play a DVD on our TV. But it is a CD/DVD player, and CDs work. We can't figure it out!

Here is what we have:

Sony DVP-NC600 CD/DVD Player

Yamaha HTR-5440AV Receiver

Any ideas would be appreciated! Times are tough, and we are trying to fix it ourselves without any monetary output.

Thanks so much for your assistance!!:wave:


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

In all probability its a settin gon the Yamaha that probably got changed. Do you have separate feeds for CD and DVD from the Sony to the Yamaha? If so, make sure that the cables are secure and then that the Yamaha is set to the correct input. Also, try cycling through the various sound processing modes to make sure that didn't get changed. Normally leaving it on "Auto" is sufficient but maybe not.


----------



## tobyson (Oct 2, 2008)

We have double checked the wiring from the CD/DVD player to the receiver; everything is secure. It does not have separate feeds. In fact, we hooked up another DVD player to see if there was audio - there was not. So we assume it is a Yamaha setting that got inadvertently changed. We reset it to factory settings - still nothing. 

When you say "cycle through the various sound processing modes," is that done through the remote or on the unit? Sorry for the dopey questions.... 

FYI - it is set on "DVD/CBL Auto."


----------



## tobyson (Oct 2, 2008)

*Resolved: No Audio on DVDs - but CDs work.....*

Just wanted to let you know we hauled the receiver and DVD/CD player into Best Buy, where it was purchased. The rep in Home Theatre had the same problem we did at home, with multiple DVDs. He went over to get a Geek Squad member. As soon as the Home Theatre rep turned it on in the Geek Squad member's presence, it started to work like brand-new! So we brought everything home, hooked it back up, and watched a DVD - 'Cloverfield' (very entertaining, by the way) for the first time in about a month!

Weird stuff happens sometimes! Thanks for the help, yustr! ray:


----------

